# popping noise in my right front



## chrisasst (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a 2002 chevy venture. I have had this popping noise( like a spring popping noise I guess) in the right front. It pulls badly to one side. What is this? ball joint? idle arm?
  any one experience this..


----------



## GVA (Apr 28, 2009)

if its a clicking while the wheel is turned and quiet when straight, you will need CV joints


----------



## chrisasst (Apr 28, 2009)

GVA said:
			
		

> if its a clicking while the wheel is turned and quiet when straight, you will need CV joints



yeah that is what it is doing. I know nothing about cars so I guess I need to take it some where....


----------



## fossil (Apr 29, 2009)

Gifted as the collective membership is here, I seriously doubt that anyone can definitively diagnose the vehicle's problem based soley on the information you've provided.  There are a whole lot of moving parts in the front end of that thing.  I believe it's a front wheel drive minivan, and I think there was an option for something called "versatrak" or some such, which is 4WD.  In any case, your front end is complicated...drive, steering, suspension, brakes.  Sounds to me as though it's not particularly safe to continue driving the way it is, and it needs a professional to have a good look at it and determine what needs to be done to make it safe.  This coming from a Mechanical Engineer who grew up taking cars apart and putting them back together.  Get an appointment at a reputable local service establishment and get it fixed right.  Rick


----------



## GVA (Apr 30, 2009)

My moneys still on the CV's ;-P


----------



## brad068 (Apr 30, 2009)

Not so fast on the cv joint although it is a definite possibility. I have seen front wheel bearings make funny noises too. I would bet that there is a 100:1 ratio of wheel bearings to cv failures.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 30, 2009)

Ya, if it makes the noise when turning- CV joint is likely.  Ball joint etc is usually a clunk when weight is shifted (turning).  Bearings are usually a constant grinding.  

If you're asking, then I'd guess you'll have someone fix it for you- they'll take it for a ride first anyway.

Good luck


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 30, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> Gifted as the collective membership is here, I seriously doubt that anyone can definitively diagnose the vehicle's problem based soley on the information you've provided.  There are a whole lot of moving parts in the front end of that thing.  I believe it's a front wheel drive minivan, and I think there was an option for something called "versatrak" or some such, which is 4WD.  In any case, your front end is complicated...drive, steering, suspension, brakes.  Sounds to me as though it's not particularly safe to continue driving the way it is, and it needs a professional to have a good look at it and determine what needs to be done to make it safe.  This coming from a Mechanical Engineer who grew up taking cars apart and putting them back together.  Get an appointment at a reputable local service establishment and get it fixed right.  Rick





Geez,i have to agree with fossil. Short version is, quit screwing around.....get it fixed right. Going on 7/8 yrs old. You(or your family) only die once, do not let it be because you didn't get the front end  fixed. Front end noises are not good.


----------



## struggle (Apr 30, 2009)

Check the control arm. I replaced one not to long ago same model vehicle as you. The bushing on the end would slide back and the arm would make a pooping noise going through dips. I believe the bushing are pressed into the arm ends. A new lower control arm was like $100 aftermarket.  The new arm came with a ball joint as well. 

Problem went away with new arm and alignment.


----------



## billb3 (Apr 30, 2009)

Taking it in suspicious of a CV joint and finding it is something else  is a tad more advisable than convincing oneself of delusional noises and making a run to DisneyWorld next weekend while waiting for a suggestion one might find more amenable to one's pocketbook or choice of symptom(s).


----------



## TreePapa (Apr 30, 2009)

> yeah that is what it is doing. I know nothing about cars so I guess I need to take it some where....



Since you "know nothing about cars" the proper answer (IMHO) is to find an indepenedent mechanic / shop, perferably one highly recommend by friends, relatives, or co-workers, take the vehicle to said mechanic and tell him or her the symptoms. And as long as the mechanic does good work, continue to teke the car there and only there.

Last week we took the 2001 Tarus Wagon (74,XXX miles) to our trusted mechanic 'cuz power steerting was getting much less powerful. He didn't find the problem with the p/s pump, but he found bad motor mounts, 2 front axels, and brakes. They did all that work and when we got the car back, p/s was till a pain. We took it back this week and he replaced the p/s pump and only charged us for the pump, not labor (I guess 'cuz he felt bad about not finding it the first time). We've been taking our cars to this shop for more than 10 years and my FIL took his there for 5+ years before that. He's kept my '94 Ranger going past 190,000 miles. I am 150-percent certain that all the repairs last week were necessary and that the "mistake" was honest. I won't take our cars anywhere else ('cept for tires and alignment, which he doesn't do).

Find yourself an honest and expert mechanic, referred by someone you know and trust. As flyingcow said, your family's life could depend on it.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## smokinj (Apr 30, 2009)

poping nose Iam going with strut mounts


----------

